# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nek hernia - operatie

## harryenpiet

Naar veel pijn tehebben gehad in me onder rug was ik eindelijk bijna van me probleem af tot dat het er weer in schoot heb ik totaal 4a5 er last van gehad.
De lichte pijn en het probleem zit er nog wel en moetwel uit kijken wat ik doe.
Later kreeg ik tintelingen in me linkerschouder en pijn die maar niet weg gingen.
Doordat mij bedrijf in een reoganisatie bevind dacht ik dat is stress!!
Naar lang ziek thuis,fysio en rust bleven de klachten echter wel zoals in me nek,schouder arm en lichtelijk in me onderrug.
Via de fysio en de dokter toch maar een ct scan en kreeg tehoren dat ik een dubble nek hernia heb teweten c6 en c7 en hoger in de nek slijtagevermoedelijk c2 en c3.
De arts die uit amsterdam kwam gaf een goede uitleg waardoor de pijn en de tintelingen vandaan kwamen en zij dat ik geopereerd moest worden.
IK moet over enkele weken geopereert worden aan de c6 en c7,deandere hernia was niet echt nodig.
Nu heb ik erbij gekregen datik vaak een stijve gevoelige nek hebt met een zeer zware hoofdpijn erbij hebt.
Kan dit ook de klachten zijn van de tweede hernia of kot dit ook uit de c6 en c7 nekhernia??
Heeft er ook iemand ervaringen van de pijnen of antwoorden hierover incl de pijnen in de onderrug of staat dat los van elkaar?
in iedergeval zal ik de arts nog gaan benaderen over de tweede hernia en wat daar de klachten van kunnen zijn en of dat gelijk tijdig is teverhelpen.

----------

